# Everything You Need for a Betta - On a Budget! :D



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't seen a complete list for what you need for a betta on a budget, so here it is!  Everything is from petsmart except the Pet Keeper which is from petco. 

-3.3 Gallon Large Petco Pet Keeper ~ $12.99 
-25 Watt Topfin Heater - $17.99

-3 Packs of Topfin River Rock Stones ~ $5.97
-Topfin Rocky Cave ~ $9.99
-Zoo-Med Betta Hammock ~ $3.49
-Topfin Mini Aquarium Plants ~ $0.99
-Topfin Red Silk Plants ~ $1.99

-Topfin Bacteria Supplement ~ $3.49
-Topfin Betta Water Conditioner ~ $4.49

-Aqueon Betta Food ~ $2.99

Total Cost: $64.38

If you want me to post links to the stuff just ask!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Using Amazon and local hardware stores, I could probably cut the cost in half lol. That is still relatively cheap though.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good list. Thanks for making a good addition to the betta database. haha


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Great list! :-D

Also using Kijiji is another great way to find stuff for people on a budget! Did wonders for me haha


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A good list to give you an ideal of what is needed, but a lot of those can be cheaper in other places. And some things are not needed, or can be made cheaper such as the hammock. 
For tanks that size you don't need the bacteria supplement and it's not actually recommended.. so right there is a few bucks saved. 

It's nice to have a list of needs.. as for the prices you have to keep in mind each region and state will cost different, and not everywhere there is a Petsmart/PetCo.. I have to drive over 2 hours to get to them myself. 

There are a few lists of what is needed, but for a budget- that depends on each person and how much they have. As mentioned, you have a few things on there that is not needed, and the savings could be used towards a higher quality food and conditioner.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

And if you times everything on that list by three, that's what you'll pay at my LFS. ><

I don't know how they sleep at night.. Probably on a pile of money. :evil:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol why I order online (and make sure it's enough to give it free shipping.. luckily Blue Buffalo Dog food is $49 for a bag at Petco, and that is just enough to get me free shipping if I add in a bone- it's cheaper to buy online at PetCo then at the store itself), or I go the homemade route with things I find in the clearance section at craft stores.. but mostly I go the natural route with leaves/rocks/wood I have around my home.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would have used Amazon stuff, but I know some people don't like to order online. :/
I didn't know bacteria supplement wasn't needed! Thanks!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

You can get a 5 gallon tank glass tank for $3 more than that 3.3g and Petco has 10g glass tanks for the same price where I live.

I would avoid topfin heater. For 5g you can get up to 50w.. Marineland visitherm, hydor theo, jager, etc for roughly the same price (maybe a couple $ more)

The bacteria supplement I would avoid.

I would use Prime or Amquel Plus as the water conditioner.

Aqueon betta food is a lower quality wheat based pellet. I would get Omega One Betta Buffet or New Life Spectrum Betta.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting i was going to make a thread like this before, if i had to make a make a *bare minimum setup* for a betta it would be like this

Petco Pet keeper 1 Gallon $9
Hydor 7.5w mini heater $10
Aqueon water conditioner 4oz $8
Aqueon betta pellets 1oz $6
Bag of gravel $5 
Thermometer $2 
Any type of decoration $5

Grand total $45 


This the setup for the betta in my avatar :-D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Times that by two and you have Canadian prices lol Sadly, our stores are geared towards those 0.5g tank without heaters... so everything you want to buy for a Betta you need to buy in large amounts  Even a 1g critter keeper here is $30... an actual 2.65g marina tank is near $60  Our 10g tank are $40+. 

What about having a list of NEEDED things.. but skip out on the costs factor? That would help a ton when people are researching what they need for a basic set up


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I picking up one of the Critter Keepers.. the 5.1 gallon ones.. but I do not know if I should run a filter because cycling sounds hard


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Times that by two and you have Canadian prices lol Sadly, our stores are geared towards those 0.5g tank without heaters... so everything you want to buy for a Betta you need to buy in large amounts  Even a 1g critter keeper here is $30... an actual 2.65g marina tank is near $60  Our 10g tank are $40+.
> 
> What about having a list of NEEDED things.. but skip out on the costs factor? That would help a ton when people are researching what they need for a basic set up


I know ALL about Canadian prices!  lol

I think I shall make a list of necessary things for a betta.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

mattoboy said:


> I picking up one of the Critter Keepers.. the 5.1 gallon ones.. but I do not know if I should run a filter because cycling sounds hard


dont need a filter or cycling if u dont mind doing water changes twice a week....


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I just bought the Petco Large Pet Keeper on Saturday and it's working out nicely.... with 3 ghost shrimp, a silk plant, live plants, plastic plants, etc. Also, there is a round bowl heater that works from 2-5 gallons (The Large Keeper size is 3 gallons) and it works perfectly. Keeps the temperature from 72-78 degrees  The heater was only $9.99


----------

